# iPod, je l'aimais



## PocketBen (20 Juin 2002)

Grrr... batterie vide à l'allumage....

Il a passé la nuit branché sur son câble FireWire (G4 allumé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) et ce matin, il met le petit logo "attention batterie"...
Pas moyen de le réveiller... Il ne s'allume que dès qu'on le branche sur le câble FW, pour synchro...

Que faire ??? Acheté, en janvier, c'est pris par la garantie ce genre de défaut ???


----------



## melaure (20 Juin 2002)

La garantie n'est que de trois mois, mais il faut être sur que c'est bien la baterie. Si c'est le cas, il y a surement moyen d'en commander une autre chez Apple.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Juin 2002)

3 mois t sûr ??? Sur Apple Store, ils annoncent que tous les matériels vendus sont garantis 12 mois... sans exception...

Tu fais pas une confusion avec les 90 jours de support ? J'espère que si..


----------



## Onra (20 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Melaurë Curufin:
*La garantie n'est que de trois mois*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Non, non et non... si tu as acheté ton iPod en France, la garantie est bien d'un an.

Tu retournes chez ton vendeur et tu le passes en garantie.


----------



## PocketBen (20 Juin 2002)

Tout à fait, je viens de me renseigner auprès de mon service juridique et il est garanti, qu'Apple le veuille ou non. C'est la loi français qui l'impose.. tout comme le délai de rétractation pour la commande en ligne, etc..

Ouf, retour SAV... au plus vite, va falloir ressortir le MD du placard...


----------



## P O L (20 Juin 2002)

Essai de faire un reset avant de l'envoyer au SAV. Il est peut-être crashé. Ca arrive de temps en temps.

-&gt; Play + Menu pendant 5 secondes je crois ou alors c'est le bouton central + Play ou le bouton central + Menu, je ne me souviens plus exactement


----------



## PocketBen (20 Juin 2002)

C'est "play + menu"... 

En fait, je l'ai pris, il ne réagissait pas.... du tout, rien à l'affichage.... J'ai fait le "play + menu" et c là que j'ai eu le picto de batterie... pourtant, pour la synchro il était pas planté, elle s'est bien faite... bizarre, je vais quand même essayer ce soir avec le chargeur secteur... on sait jamais...


----------



## Onra (20 Juin 2002)

J'ai déjà eu un plantage une seule fois lorsque pour la première fois j'avais connecté mon iPod au port firewire d'un disque dur branché lui-même sur le port de la machine.

Le reset play+menu n'avait pas fonctionné... enfin jusqu'à ce que je branche l'iPod sur le secteur et que je refasse la manip. Et là, ça a fonctionné.


----------



## macinside (21 Juin 2002)

Pour info TOUT les iPod sont garantie 1 an en france ... (même si vous avez achette les premiers...)


----------



## macinside (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par PocketBen:
*Grrr... batterie vide à l'allumage....

Il a passé la nuit branché sur son câble FireWire (G4 allumé   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et ce matin, il met le petit logo "attention batterie"...
Pas moyen de le réveiller... Il ne s'allume que dès qu'on le branche sur le câble FW, pour synchro...

Que faire ??? Acheté, en janvier, c'est pris par la garantie ce genre de défaut ???












*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Si tu a vraiment un probleme et que tu est sur paris je connais une petite adresse sympathique (probleme ipod regle sous 48 ouvrée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## noliv (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par PocketBen:
*je vais quand même essayer ce soir avec le chargeur secteur... on sait jamais...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

allez allez!!! on veut savoir!!!
il est tout cassé ou pas???????


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Juin 2002)

Bah ça fait une heure qu'il est sur le secteur... je l'ai débranché, il s'est rallumé sans pblm mais g pas essayé longtemps...

Je le laisse toute la nuit et je vous dis ça demain...


PS: tu veux des pièces de mon iPod s'il est mort, noliv ??? pour être aussi intéressé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Donc... à demain...


----------



## noliv (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;PocketBen&gt;:
*
PS: tu veux des pièces de mon iPod s'il est mort, noliv ??? pour être aussi intéressé   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

héhéhé !! non en fait je veux savoir parce que ça me fait peur en ce moment les trucs pas trop fiables donc je veux une vie heureuse à ton ipod et au futur mien


----------



## PocketBen (21 Juin 2002)

Bah, là ce serait un classique problème de batterie, c'est ce que je me dis pour me rassurer.. et puis.. heureusement que ça arrive tant que je suis sous garantie...

Hormis ça j'en suis super content et je l'adore... quel malheur s'il venait à rendre l'âme... quoique... je pourrais me payer le 10Go avant la fin de la promo Surcouf dans ce cas...


----------



## noliv (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par PocketBen:
*quel malheur s'il venait à rendre l'âme...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu veux dire que t'as mis des mp3 de la chanteuse laam dessus ?
ah ben forcément faut pas t'étonner qu'il ne se comporte pas aussi bien maintenant!!!!


----------



## iXel (21 Juin 2002)

brerf un truc pour bien faire peur aux utilisateurs de l'ipod


----------



## PocketBen (21 Juin 2002)

NON, C PIRE QUE CA.... y a les meilleurs moments du Loft 2 +  les L5 et le dernier Céline Dion....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Non mais t'es malade, je ne pourrais jamais laisser perdre ça !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon, ce matin il affiche "Rechargée", je pense qu'il parle de sa batterie pas de lui... sinon y a une faute...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Donc je m'en vais partir bosser et voir si je peux écouter Laam & Co jusqu'au boulot...

Donc à tout à l'heure...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[21 juin 2002 : message édité par PocketBen]


----------



## melaure (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;PocketBen&gt;:
*3 mois t sûr ??? Sur Apple Store, ils annoncent que tous les matériels vendus sont garantis 12 mois... sans exception...

Tu fais pas une confusion avec les 90 jours de support ? J'espère que si..   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

effectivement c'est dans les autres pays la période de trois mois? J'avais oublié qu'en France la loi obligeait à un an minimum de garantie ...

Sinon hors garantie, la batterie n'est pas la pièce la plus chère, c'est le disque qui fait presque 90% du prix de l'iPod


----------



## macinside (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Melaurë Curufin:
*
un an minimum de garantie ...
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est ce qu'on dit depuis plusieur posts


----------



## noliv (21 Juin 2002)

Alors moi qui ne connaissais pas cette loi j'aimerai bien savoir: Tout produit acheté en France est garanti un an??? Tout tout tout ??

C'est bon à savoir ça!!


----------



## vicento (21 Juin 2002)

Et Oui.


----------



## PocketBen (21 Juin 2002)

ça y est... arrivé au bureau... et j'ai pu profiter de Craig Armstrong, Moby, Hooverphonic, Placebo, Muse, etc... apparemment c'est bon...

Je ne sais pas ce qui a pu se passer...
Dommage noliv, tu ne récupèreras pas les pièces...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 et j'ai pu conserver mes titres de Laam, L5, Laurie, etc... ouf !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PS: et merde, ils ont mis un carton rouge à Ronaldino.... n'importe quoi cet arbitre... (oui, j'ai lâché l'iPod pour mon 8310 et le match BRA-ENG): 2-1.


----------



## huexley (21 Juin 2002)

Effectivement et cette loi de protection du client est fabuleuse .. Ca "oblige" de facto les constructeurs a moins se "foutre" de la gueule du client et faire un peu plus attention a ce qu'il vendent ..


----------



## deadlocker (22 Juin 2002)

A votre avis, je peux envoyer mon iPod, il a quelques éraflures sur le côté, rien de bien méchant, (juste qu'il est tombé à vélo   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )

Voilà, il peuvent me changer le boitier?


----------



## macinside (22 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par vicento:
*Et Oui.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Sauf les pieces détaché


----------



## Tyler (22 Juin 2002)

Apple est allé même un peu plus loin :

Non seulement la garantie est passée de 3 mois à 1 an...Mais en plus,ceux qui ont acheté leur Ipod sur l'apple store online (comme moi par exemple) on droit,non pas à 90 jours de support téléphonique,mais bel et bien à 1 AN de support téléphonique gratuit ! Héhéhéh.

C'est ça la classe.


----------



## decoris (23 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*
... et que tu est sur paris *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

sache qu'il n'y a que 2% de chance qu'il habite paris... (s'il est francophone, sinon c'est 0,07)

ahhh, ces parisiens...


----------



## PocketBen (23 Juin 2002)

C'est vrai, que 2% de chances mais là, il a vu juste, je travaille sur Paris et habite à seulement 30 km.... 
Na !... tu vois, "ah ces parisiens", y en a partout....


----------



## decoris (23 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par PocketBen:
* "ah ces parisiens", y en a partout....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

personne n'est parfait, je vous en veux pas...


----------



## huexley (24 Juin 2002)

On a tous quelquechose de parisien en nous ... (moi c est mes parents  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------

